# Mix OTA and Satellite on same RG-6 cable?



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

Is it possible to share a single coaxial line between over the air signal from the antenna and the Dish signal on a single coaxial cable?

If so, how is it done?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes using diplexors at each end. One at the antremnma end that combines the signals and another at the receiver that separates them.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> Yes using diplexors at each end. One at the antremnma end that combines the signals and another at the receiver that separates them.


This works pretty darn good too. You benefit from the signal boost that is given for the frequencies used between the dish and the receiver.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi,

So, this works with HDTV / DTV signals too?

Is there a brand / model that you recommend?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, this works with HDTV / DTV signals too?
> 
> ...


Yes, it will work with any of the satellite cables. The OTA frequencies are introduced to the satellite cable then at the is split at the receiver end. You need a diplexer at each end. I have checked signal strengths of the satellite signals, with and without the diplexers, the signal strength was the same. Diplexers can be purchased at Radio Shack, or usually, any Dish retailer. I've compared the quality of my OTA signal with regular RG6 cable directly from the OTA antenna to the receiver. The quality of the signal was better with the satellite cable diplexer split, than the dedicated OTA cable which was about 100' long, the same length as the satellite cable.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Will the diplexer interfere with my inline OTA signal amplifier?

I guess, I will need to move the power end of the amplifier before the diplexer.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Note, it appears the correct spelling is "Diplexer" and not "Diplexor" as written above.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Will the diplexor interfere with my inline OTA signal amplifier?
> 
> I guess, I will need to move the power end of the amplifier before the diplexor.


Yes, it may overdrive the signal. Too much OTA for SD can be negative. A pre-amp at the front end may even suffer as they generally require some form of line current that may be different than what is provided by the satellite receiver. It may be worthwile to test the diplexor process without other amplification.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Will the diplexer interfere with my inline OTA signal amplifier?
> 
> I guess, I will need to move the power end of the amplifier before the diplexer.


This is concerning to me as I never tested external amplification on my satellite lines. I would worry about improper voltages to you dish. Would it damage the LNB's? I don't know, so be careful.


----------



## Sky I (Sep 22, 2004)

To use a Diplexer with an OTA in-line amplifier, the diplexer must "pass" voltage to both the satellite and antenna. Check out this site for diagrams and componets. You can order from this company on line for about 1/10 the price of Radio ****... :eek2: ...ooops...Shack. I have used JVI and have had no problems 

http://www.jviparts.com

See JVI Model 35-SDX100DC for $1.49ea.
PS. I would by the dual pass diplexer but heed Boylehome's warning and try the system without the OTA amp first. A coax length of under 100' may not need the amp. Over amping can cause damage to your IRD (reciever).


----------

